# Problems with 02' Tacoma Low Beams.......



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got an 02' Tacoma and my low beam headlights have all of the sudden gone out. I've been going through a process of elimination. High beams still work, all other marker lights still work, no fuses blown. What am I missing? Has anyone had this happen to their Tacoma?


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it one bulb for both Hi and Low? I mean it sounds stupid but did you check the bulbs? It may be a bad switch also. Sometimes I mean sometimes.... Bulbs will go at the same time, unlikely but you never kno.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

It was the bulbs, they did burn out at the same time. I have never had that happen before.


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

At least it was a easy fix


----------

